# City of Rocks



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A friend and I went for a ride today. We turned North off I-80 at the Salt Flats. After a pit stop for a pop at the "Gone Country" store and some treats at the bake sale at the Grouse Creek School we headed on North. We ended up at City of Rocks in Idaho. I had never even heard of it. This place is a must see. My pictures do not do it justice. It is a National Reserve and there are numerous improved camping and picnicking areas.[attachment=5:2ds3aht7]Sisters Sized.JPG[/attachment:2ds3aht7][attachment=0:2ds3aht7]Valley Sized.JPG[/attachment:2ds3aht7][attachment=1:2ds3aht7]Scene Sized.JPG[/attachment:2ds3aht7][attachment=2:2ds3aht7]Claw Sized.JPG[/attachment:2ds3aht7][attachment=3:2ds3aht7]Balance Sized.JPG[/attachment:2ds3aht7][attachment=4:2ds3aht7]Arch Sized.JPG[/attachment:2ds3aht7]


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

That's cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

Cool pictures, thanks for posting those.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Never heard of that place. Thanks for sharing. I will have to get up there.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Quite a bit of history there. It was a popular point to rest for the wagon trains headed to California and Oregon.
Now it is very popular with rock climbers. The first known climbers in the area were from an Ogden group known as the Stienfels climbing club.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Never heard of that place. Thanks for sharing. I will have to get up there.


It's a real cool place, especially if you like to climb. Check out Lost Arrow Spire if you go, it's a cool piece of rock, fun to climb too.


----------



## hv69kv (Apr 10, 2008)

A neat place for sure. My Gramps moved there when he was 9. New alot about the area.
I've climbed nearly every formation outthere, and it's a wonder I'm still alive.
I plan on scouting the area when I go up for Christmas. Thinking about getting the late archery deer tag next year. That first pic is the Twin Sisters. Just south of there near the Oregon Trail Alternate is a small knob that is a treasure for arrowheads. Spend some time there and enjoy the beauty!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Used to chase lions up and around there years ago.....a cool place for sure. The only thing missing from the photos is a lion perched up on those rock formations with a pack of hounds at the bottom!


----------



## hv69kv (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Kevin D. from Wellsville. Coldest place I've ever worked. Rebuilt the whole towns power system in the late 70's, (showing my age= 60). -49degrees. We called it Payton Place because of all the widows and divorcees.
Leave my power on for 30 more minutes and I'll bring you out some pumkin bread and raw milk. Met some great older women there when I was 20 something.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

hv69kv said:


> Hey Kevin D. from Wellsville. Coldest place I've ever worked. Rebuilt the whole towns power system in the late 70's, (showing my age= 60). -49degrees. We called it Payton Place because of all the widows and divorcees.
> Leave my power on for 30 more minutes and I'll bring you out some pumkin bread and raw milk. Met some great older women there when I was 20 something.


I take it you never worked on the high plains of western Wyoming?? That, my friend, is truly the most miserable place on earth to work outdoors. The cold or colder temperatures plus the relentless wind makes Wellsville seem like a balmy day in the Bahamas by comparison. But at least the lonely women in Wellsville don't have to compete with the hordes of sheep for their man's affection.


----------



## hv69kv (Apr 10, 2008)

Let's see. Left Vegas the 9th of Oct. 72. Got to Rock Springs and the 2nd week it was 32below. That was on a Tues. shut down and went back to work on Fri. warmed up to 25below and snowing. Got sick, and lost 25lbs in a month. Guys that didn't wear a mask of somekind were freezing their lungs. Then on to Kemmerer and spring and every night picked a dozen or more ticks off the body. Loved fishing the Hams Fork and Viva Naughten. Worked all three of the 345kv lines out of Superior Sub. That is truly a different country in different times of the year. Lacking women, but some truly pretty blondes. BAAAAA!


----------

